# Fuji X-A1 vs X-E2 vs X-T100



## pixmedic (Apr 16, 2019)

I recently felt the urge to get back to a 24MP sensor and since im shooting Fuji now, that left a few options on the table. I really didn't want to spend much money, and fortunately, i didn't have to.
I considered a few different models that were reasonably budget friendly....I basically settled on an X-T100 as middle ground between the cheaper X-A5 and the slightly higher budget X-T20.
heres how it stacks up against my other Fuji's.

upon unboxing the X-T100, i immediately noticed it was smaller than I was expecting. i would say its actually a tad smaller than the X-E2, although not by much. the viewfinder is nice and gives it more of a DSLR feel than the X-E2's rangefinder shape. the 91pt autofocus system is pretty good. its snappy in low light, but struggles just a little with moving subjects compared to the X-E2. (not really an issue for me anymore) It does have a 24MP sensor, but it is the bayor sensor and not the x-trans sensor like the 16mp sensor in the X-E2. Again, not really a huge issue for me. 




 


The button placement is less sophisticated than the X-E2. its basically the same as the X-A1. it requires a bit more menu diving than the higher end models, but its not terrible. Given that I do all staged shots now its really a non issue. 


 

It has a touchscreen display and bluetooth. i have it paired with my phone and with the fuji app i can use my phone as a remote or i can transfer photos when away from wifi. marginally useful i guess. 

Overall, i would say im relatively pleased. i probably would have liked an X-T20 or higher model better, but I also would have had to spend more money. I guess my final consensus is that if your looking for a budget friendly Fuji camera that offers a newer 24mp sensor, the X-T100 isnt a bad way to go. I got this *brand new* with the 15-45 OIS PZ kit lens for less than $500. (ill probably sell the kit lens)
For a little more cash the X-T20 has a button layout like the X-E2 and has the X-Trans III sensor if that appeals to you. My next upgrade might be to something a little beefier like the X-T2. 

I have some portrait work lined up in a few weeks so ill have the chance to really see how I like the 24MP sensor compared to the 16MP ive been using. I suspect it will perform well.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 16, 2019)

I really LIKE the control layout on the X-E2.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 16, 2019)

Derrel said:


> I really LIKE the control layout on the X-E2.



I concur. 
buuuuut...for as little money as I spent i cant complain. 
honestly, my needs are pretty sparse as far as camera features go. 
I wanted good AF in low light, which the T100 does. the AF is fast, and although i almost always use single point, the T100 has a decent grid system.
I haven't been able to do much testing yet, but even though its a bayor filtered sensor and not an x-trans, i expect the results from this 24mp sensor to be excellent.  

the controls arent terrible either...
you can set the control wheels to do different things...theres three, plus a function button that defaults to ISO. 
my left top wheel is ISO, right top wheel is SS, aperture is on the lens.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 16, 2019)

24 Mp on Bayer vs 16 Mp on X-Trans...I think you will *see *more resolution in most cases. Plus, you will probably have a little bit better raw conversions in LR with the Bayer array, esp. on fine, fine details.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 16, 2019)

ISO 3200 with no noise reduction. also reduced to under 2mb for uploading. 
SS-60  f/2.4


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 16, 2019)

ISO 6400, no noise reduction. SS60 f/2.8, exported for under 2mb file size


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 16, 2019)

ISO 10000, SS100, f/2.4  no noise reduction, reduced file size in export.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 16, 2019)

ISO 10,000 with no NR looks good!


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 16, 2019)

Derrel said:


> ISO 10,000 with no NR looks good!



heres the ISO 10k photo with some NR and sharpening in LR.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 17, 2019)

Nice results.  And now you’ve got me thinking of buying a compact Fuji for my purse...  damn GAS!


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 17, 2019)

Seriously...  what would you think of the XT100 with the 15-45 for a travel camera/2nd camera for when I have my loong zoom on the XT2?  Can you take some landscape shots of it in Ireland and post them here?  lol.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 17, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Seriously...  what would you think of the XT100 with the 15-45 for a travel camera/2nd camera for when I have my loong zoom on the XT2?  Can you take some landscape shots of it in Ireland and post them here?  lol.



i already have the 18-55 f/2.8-4 so im probably going to sell the 15-45. 
it IS a much smaller and lighter lens though. if you want, i can take a pic of the x-t100 with the 15-45 lens on it and u can see the actual size of the combo.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 17, 2019)

@SquarePeg a few shots for comparison.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 17, 2019)

Oh boy!  I do love my XC 50-230 for it's smallness and lightness...   Now I am down the rabbit hole and looking at X100t, xf10, xt20....  I do prefer a viewfinder since I don't like to wear my glasses when I'm out walking/hiking. ..  Xt20 is lighter and smaller than Xt100?  Ugh!  I have to get back to work, lol.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 17, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Oh boy!  I do love my XC 50-230 for it's smallness and lightness...   Now I am down the rabbit hole and looking at X100t, xf10, xt20....  I do prefer a viewfinder since I don't like to wear my glasses when I'm out walking/hiking. ..  Xt20 is lighter and smaller than Xt100?  Ugh!  I have to get back to work, lol.



 the X-T20 is indeed smaller and lighter, measuring 118.4x82.8x41.4mm and weighing 383g, including battery and card. The X-T100 is 121x83x 47.4mm and 448g including battery and card. 
not much of a difference,  but a difference none the less. 
the x-t20 also uses the x-trans III sensor and the x-t100 uses a regular cmos sensor. 
I have fujis with both an x-trans AND cmos sensor and i honestly cant tell the difference between the two after editing...(both are 16mp)


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 17, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Oh boy!  I do love my XC 50-230 for it's smallness and lightness...   Now I am down the rabbit hole and looking at X100t, xf10, xt20....  I do prefer a viewfinder since I don't like to wear my glasses when I'm out walking/hiking. ..  Xt20 is lighter and smaller than Xt100?  Ugh!  I have to get back to work, lol.



I loved my little X-T20 and do miss it, but if I was to get another Fuji it would be the X-T30.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 17, 2019)

Fujidave said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy!  I do love my XC 50-230 for it's smallness and lightness...   Now I am down the rabbit hole and looking at X100t, xf10, xt20....  I do prefer a viewfinder since I don't like to wear my glasses when I'm out walking/hiking. ..  Xt20 is lighter and smaller than Xt100?  Ugh!  I have to get back to work, lol.
> ...



my decision was mostly budget related. and definitely a want, not a need....I just wanted a 24mp camera again. 
i was originally looking at the x-a5 but was pointed to the x-t100 and x-t20 as an alternative. 
i got a super sweet deal on a brand new x-t100 with kit lens, so thats what i got. no regrets though.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 17, 2019)

Now looking at x100t vs x100f - is the only big difference the mp's?  Sorry - will make my own thread so as not to hijack any longer but am blaming you for the GAS.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 17, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Now looking at x100t vs x100f - is the only big difference the mp's?  Sorry - will make my own thread so as not to hijack any longer but am blaming you for the GAS.



the x-100t is a fixed lens camera, 16mp with a 35mm f2  lens. 
the x-100f has a 24mp sensor with a fixed 23mm f2 lens.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 17, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Now looking at x100t vs x100f - is the only big difference the mp's?  Sorry - will make my own thread so as not to hijack any longer but am blaming you for the GAS.



X100F is bigger and heavier.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2019)

Fuji-love-fest in progress^^^^^...

REALLY surprising to see the size difference between the two lenses.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 17, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Fuji-love-fest in progress^^^^^...
> 
> REALLY surprising to see the size difference between the two lenses.



The XC lenses are the “ cheap” line.   They’re super lightweight and small because they’re plastic not metal housing.  If you’re not rough on your gear they are a real bargain.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Fuji-love-fest in progress^^^^^...
> ...



The smaller variable max. aperture helps a lot too...look at the size of the  XC15-45mm f/3.5~5.6's front element, compared to the larger f/2.8~4 18-55mm lens..much smaller...52mm filter versus 58mm. Having options is a good thing!


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 17, 2019)

I think they both have OIS but yes otherwise you are correct.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> I think they both have OIS but yes otherwise you are correct.



I have edited my post to reflect that BOTH have OIS!


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 18, 2019)

After circling the drain on this for most of yesterday, I did end up buying something.  I ordered a Fuji XF10.  I went around and around on this with the different options and none of the others were different enough from the XT2 to make them necessary.  Not significantly smaller or easier to use.  I wanted something small and didn't want to spend the money for the x100f.  I almost bought a used XF70...  In the end, size mattered!  I don't like to use my phone for photos as it kills the battery and this will give me a very take-along friendly option for hiking, in my purse, candids when out with friends, travel etc.  My mom borrowed and broke my little Sony Cybershot so this will be the replacement.  Very excited to check this out.  I got the hipster champagne and "leather" edition.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 18, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> After circling the drain on this for most of yesterday, I did end up buying something.  I ordered a Fuji XF10.  I went around and around on this with the different options and none of the others were different enough from the XT2 to make them necessary.  Not significantly smaller or easier to use.  I wanted something small and didn't want to spend the money for the x100f.  I almost bought a used XF70...  In the end, size mattered!  I don't like to use my phone for photos as it kills the battery and this will give me a very take-along friendly option for hiking, in my purse, candids when out with friends, travel etc.  My mom borrowed and broke my little Sony Cybershot so this will be the replacement.  Very excited to check this out.  I got the hipster champagne and "leather" edition.




we have the xf1 and love it


----------



## cgw (Apr 19, 2019)

pixmedic said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Now looking at x100t vs x100f - is the only big difference the mp's?  Sorry - will make my own thread so as not to hijack any longer but am blaming you for the GAS.
> ...



Both have a 23/2 fixed lens=35mm equivalent.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 19, 2019)

cgw said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...


I sit corrected...
Either way, both are fixed lenses so....rubbish

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## cgw (Apr 19, 2019)

After 3 Fuji cameras and a deepening Fujinon addiction, I stepped sideways and got a Ricoh GR II--tiny 16mp APS-C powerhouse with a sharp 28mm equivalent fixed lens. Deeply discounted now after the 24mp GR III landed recently.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 19, 2019)

cgw said:


> After 3 Fuji cameras and a deepening Fujinon addiction, I stepped sideways and got a Ricoh GR II--tiny 16mp APS-C powerhouse with a sharp 28mm equivalent fixed lens. Deeply discounted now after the 24mp GR III landed recently.


Know the feeling. Have 4 fuji cameras now

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 19, 2019)

The Fuji XF1 is a fantastic little camera, loved mine until the stupid lens control error started so mine went back for a refund.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 19, 2019)

cgw said:


> After 3 Fuji cameras and a deepening Fujinon addiction, I stepped sideways and got a Ricoh GR II--tiny 16mp APS-C powerhouse with a sharp 28mm equivalent fixed lens. Deeply discounted now after the 24mp GR III landed recently.



That Ricoh has a huge following I found out while I was researching.  How do the colors on the jpegs compare with Fuji - the Fuji colors are the big draw for me, that and not needing to process raw files most of the time.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 19, 2019)

cgw said:


> After 3 Fuji cameras and a deepening Fujinon addiction, I stepped sideways and got a Ricoh GR II--tiny 16mp APS-C powerhouse with a sharp 28mm equivalent fixed lens. Deeply discounted now after the 24mp GR III landed recently.



I treated my self to the Ricoh GRII the other week, and I love it too as imo it is a cracking little camera.  I`m going to London in July for a Fuji Meet up with some lads from a forum I use and the GRII will be in my pocket.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 19, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > After 3 Fuji cameras and a deepening Fujinon addiction, I stepped sideways and got a Ricoh GR II--tiny 16mp APS-C powerhouse with a sharp 28mm equivalent fixed lens. Deeply discounted now after the 24mp GR III landed recently.
> ...



@SquarePeg this is for me only.  I have always loved the Fuji colours and have never had a camera that comes close to them either.  This little cracker GRII is also a great camera, I like all the settings and the colours it puts out, but for me the colours are very good indeed but not as great as my 3 Fuji`s.


----------



## cgw (Apr 19, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > After 3 Fuji cameras and a deepening Fujinon addiction, I stepped sideways and got a Ricoh GR II--tiny 16mp APS-C powerhouse with a sharp 28mm equivalent fixed lens. Deeply discounted now after the 24mp GR III landed recently.
> ...



Infatuated with Fuji color too but truthfully use the Ricoh almost totally for b&w processed with Nik plug-ins. Its RAW output is in DNG format which I'll toy with before using the plug-ins. The jpgs are more than acceptable. Think B&H is selling them for around $550--a steal IMHO.

If you get one be prepared to store it in a Pelican 1020 case. Its "pocketability" is a bit oversold since dust and lint can eventually land on the sensor. No problems carrying it on a strap but mine lives in the Pelican in my bag when not in service.


----------

